# Are foxes a threat to small dogs?



## w8ing4rain (Sep 4, 2008)

We seem to have a lot of foxes in the neighborhood lately. They scare me a bit when I am walking Dixie. At times it seems like they are stalking us. Are they an actual threat or does it just feel like it? I never let Dixie off leash because she has a very high prey drive and will take off after anything that moves. She is only 11 pounds. The foxes are much bigger than that. Maybe I am just being paranoid. I have had a stroke so I can't walk overly fast and must use a cane.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Foxes are generally very fearful of humans; I've seen a few in urban areas and they generally run away (as opposed to say, raccoons who are totally pushy and unafraid). I seriously doubt a fox would come at your dog while your dog is outside with you on a leash. I'd think if one did come a little too close, a quick bang of your cane on the sidewalk would frighten it away easily. 

That said, they are predators who can and do kill small livestock (lambs, baby goats) and chickens (mostly chickens). A fox would be capable of harming most small/medium dogs. But unless you leave your dog outside alone at night, it really isn't something I would be worrying about. Foxes are most active at twilight and overnight.


----------



## NCPupLove (May 28, 2010)

I would be very cautious. Foxes can carry rabies and can become crazed. In our area every year at this time there are always reports of rabid foxes attacking and killing pets. Last year one climbed a fence at a day care and attacked a child. This year a lady was attacked in her garden by one. As with any wild animal it is always smart to err on the side of caution.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

I *would* worry about rabies, but beyond that, not really, unless your dog is very small.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Keep her on a leash and pick her up if you spot one too close. We have loads of foxes around (and this is in the city) and have never had one to close. They're very skittish and easily startled. A good whap on the ground with your cane would probably send one off.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Red foxes actually weigh an average of 12 pounds (they generally range from 8-17 pounds). They're tall but slight. I see them all the time here, and they do follow me and my dogs sometimes, but they seem more curious/wary than stalkerish. They don't often attack cats or dogs, and I'd think it would be even less likely if the pet was with a human.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

I would not overly worry about foxes. Predators seek prey where they have a decided advantage. That being said it depends on the type of small dog. There is an old saying. Its not the size of the dog in the fight but the size of the the fight in the dog. This applies here. small toy and companion breeds could be on the menu of a fox but they would not likely be bold enough to try to snatch one from a person. But small terriers would not be on the menu. In fact a fox has much to fear from many small dogs. Any of the game terriers for example. Remember breeds like JRTs, Patterdales, etc can and will readily take something like a fox out. JRT's were bred to go to ground and flush or kill the fox.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

A Rabid (any) animal will act totally different as they have no fear of what's around them. That would be 1st clue. As stated above if your dog is small enough to eat he's fair game.

Ok, let me put disclaimer here as a neighbor stopped by and said he saw a young fox playing with his neighbors Beagle, So go figure..


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Or your neighbor saw a little red shiba playing with a beagle


----------



## GoodDogCarl (Jun 5, 2010)

Shell said:


> Or your neighbor saw a little red shiba playing with a beagle



Like Carl and the Shiba in my picture  Cute little foxes!!! ^_^


----------

